# Finding Adults



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

We thought we had found a potential young adult Havanese that was in foster care but suddenly our contact person seems to have fallen off the face of the earth. 

So...moving on. We've always had two or three dogs around, Dobes and a Jack Russell Terrier. Now we're retired and without a dog so we decided on a Havanese. Their size, temperaments and cuteness factor makes them ideal candidates for our lifestyle. 

For me there's a little buddy to play lightly with in some dog performance sports. I love training dogs. For hubby it's all about snuggling and cuddling. For us there's some traveling (by car) with hotel stays and plans for a winter rental in Florida.

Due to the traveling we would like to do we are hoping to find a Hav that's beyond the housebreaking stage. Does anyone know anyone who may be looking for an excellent, loving home for an older pup or an adult? 

We are in Michigan and are willing to travel perhaps to the areas of Pennsylvania, Illinois, Ohio, Indiana and some states south of those into Florida.

Looking forward to advice or leads either here or by PM.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Havanese Rescue
Home | HALO, Inc.
Maybe one of these organizations might have a dog you could adopt.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

When I was looking I also wanted an older puppy or young adult. I contacted breeders and asked them if they had any available adults or young puppies, or if they knew of anyone that did. Many of the breeders I contacted actually had some older puppies that were available for adoption and several knew of someone that had some.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I would contact breeders. Sometimes they have older dogs that are available to the right home, even retired breeding females.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for your responses. I've contacted several breeders but nobody has adults or older pups available. A couple of the contacts have resulted in interesting conversations though. They just make us want one of these really neat little dogs even more!


----------



## mycutiepatooties (May 10, 2010)

There is a 3 year old Hav rescue in Sylvania OH who needs a home. I saw it here on the forum under Rescue.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you Traci. That's a cutie but we now have reservations in on a puppy. I hope he finds a forever home real soon.


----------

